# Bandbreitenauslastung des kompletten WLANs anzeigen lassen.



## Sonic6 (13. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich suche eine Tool, mit dem ich mir, von allen Rechnern, die im Netzwerk sind, die Bandbreitenauslastung anzeigen lassen kann.

Folgender Fall:
Ich teile mir mit einer Gruppe von ca 8 Leuten eine DSL Leitung. Wir haben ich ca DSL 3k zu Verfügung, sollte aber nach Möglichkeit nur zocken genutzt werden. Dennoch habe ich immer öfter nen Ping von über 1000ms. Das ist Nervig und natürlich will es auch keiner gewesen sein.
Ich gehe davon aus, das einige sich schön Youtube Videos in 720p oder so anschauen und damit die Leitung auslasten.
Jetzt bin ich als auf der suche nach einem Tool, das mir möglichst den Traffic der sich im WLAN befindenden Rechner anzeigt.
Es ist egal, ob jeder von den anderen sich dafür ein Tool installieren muss, das wäre für jeden ok. Wir hätten halt nur gerne eine Übersicht um den jeweiligen Auslöser drauf hinweisen zu können.

Kann mir da jmd helfen?

*edit*
Ich weiß das manche Router sowas unterstützen, wir haben hier aber Leider nur nen Speedport (keinen aus dem man ne Fritzbox machen kann).


----------



## Lexx (13. Juli 2011)

hmm.. qos.. traffic shaping.. 

da gibts was, habe ich vage 
in erinnerung..


----------



## Sonic6 (13. Juli 2011)

Ich Google recht lange schon, aber irgendwie benutzte ich wohl die falsche Stichworte, ich finde nichts was mir Hilft -.-


----------



## Lexx (13. Juli 2011)

traffic shaping.. ? shaper.. ?
bandbreitenbeschränkung im ip-netzwerk?
bandbreitenaufteilung.. ?


----------



## Sonic6 (13. Juli 2011)

ich denke zu umständlich xD
danke, ich werde es direkt mal ausprobieren.

*edit*

ich möchte die bandbreite ja nicht aufteilen, sondern nur sehn welchen traffic jeder rechner im netzwerk anstellt. das ganze möchte ich am besten von meinem rechner aus aufrufen können.

ich hab auf meinem rechner zb cfosSpeed, möchte das aber nicht jedem aufs auge drücken, das es ja auch kostenpflichtig ist.


----------



## Jimini (13. Juli 2011)

Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:
1) Bandbreite zentral (Router, Access Point etc) überwachen
2) auf jedem Client irgendein Programm wie Bitmeter installieren, welches die verwendete Bandbreite anzeigt

Am praktischsten wäre aber irgendeine Trafficshaping-Lösung, manche Router bringen sowas schon von Haus aus mit. Damit könntest du nicht nur die Bandbreite aufteilen, sondern auch einer bestimmten Verbindung eine möglichst geringe Verzögerung ermöglichen. Ich habe so etwas seit einiger Zeit bei mir laufen und bekomme Uploads beim Surfen seitdem nicht mehr mit. Wie es mit dem Ping aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich kaum online spiele.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Sonic6 (13. Juli 2011)

Die 1. Möglichkeit kann ich in dem Sinne vergessen, das sowas der Speedport nicht unterstützt und die Leute auch nicht gewillt sind, in neue Hardware zu investieren.

Ich suche Möglichkeit 2), die mir aber an einem Rechner die Informationen der einzelnen Clients zur Verfügung stellt. Ich hoffe sowas kann Bitmeter, oder kennt jmd ein Tool das sowas bietet?

Trafficshaping hab ich zb über cFosSpeed am laufen, aber das möchte ich nicht jedem aufs Auge drücken, da es kostenpflichtig ist.


----------



## danomat (14. Juli 2011)

Das Problem hatte ich daheim Auch. Hab dann auf allen 3 Rechnern netlimiter installiert und nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich die verbrecher entlarvt. Hab dann jeweils die Geschwindigkeit der anderen rechner auf 120kb beschränkt. 

Am schlimmsten war jedoch mein eigener Rechner. Die windoof System und hostprozess hatte paar mal am Tag kurzzeitige Höchstwerte obwohl alle Updates auf manuell waren. 

Kann das Programm nur empfehlen.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (17. Juli 2011)

ich würde auch mal netlimiter probieren. ist nen nettes programm und du kannst notfalls auch die geschwindigkeit einzelner Programme drosseln (weiß nicht genau ob das nur der pro version vorbehalten ist)

und wenn du ping über 1000 hast, villeicht lädt auch jemand was hoch


----------



## danomat (17. Juli 2011)

Glaub man kanns bei der Testversion auch nutzen. Hab's mir dann auch gekauft.  Is ne longlife Lizenz auf 2 oder 3 Rechnern und up und Download für jedes Programm einstellbar


----------

